# Last.FM - Gay Noise Squad



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

Please join my new group the LAST.FM GAY NOISE SQUAD I need more members


----------



## Lukar (Jul 19, 2009)

Small-yet-obvious question. Do you actually have to be gay to join it? :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Small-yet-obvious question. Do you actually have to be gay to join it? :V



No, you can just listen to gay music. It's open to everyone.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

What is your definition of gay music?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> What is your definition of gay music?



EBM, Paramore, Vampire Weekend, pretty much anything


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> EBM, Paramore, Vampire Weekend, pretty much anything


 
The Genre of EBM?

And does Morrissey count?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> The Genre of EBM?
> 
> And does Morrissey count?



Yes.


And Double Yes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> And Double Yes.


 
I LOVE EBM AND MORRISSEY, YOU ASSHOLE.
I am joining.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I LOVE EBM AND MORRISSEY, YOU ASSHOLE.
> I am joining.



Oh, this is joyous news!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

It has been done. I am Cm2dude.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 19, 2009)

i like Santigold *joins*


----------



## Piss Angel (Jul 20, 2009)

I only occasionally listen to gay music, so I imagine I'm not qualified :V


----------



## Thatch (Jul 20, 2009)

Gay as in lame?


----------



## Piss Angel (Jul 20, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Gay as in lame?


No, gay as in Kevin Devine :3

Also, I apply for the noise part, but not the actual gay part.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 20, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Gay as in lame?



Gay as in homosexual



Piss Angel said:


> No, gay as in Kevin Devine :3
> 
> Also, I apply for the noise part, but not the actual gay part.



Noise is fine. I'd love for you to join you have great charts.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

Does rob thomas count?

y/n


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Does rob thomas count?
> 
> y/n



As a member or as a qualification?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2009)

Is Cut Copy or Metronomy count as gay music? I think it qualifies as homosexual music, but not gay music.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> As a member or as a qualification?


as a founder of the genre


----------



## Takun (Jul 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> EBM, Paramore, *Vampire Weekend*, pretty much anything



Oh boy, totes hip~


I'll join, just because it's a squads and all squads are legit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Is Cut Copy or Metronomy count as gay music? I think it qualifies as homosexual music, but not gay music.



They are one and the same in my house. Also, yes.



Excitement! said:


> as a founder of the genre



Yes, a thousand times over.



Takumi_L said:


> Oh boy, totes hip~
> 
> 
> I'll join, just because it's a squads and all squads are legit.



Just like The Bomb Squad.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Just like The Bomb Squad.


 
And Death Squads.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> And Death Squads.



Elevator Death Squad is apparently some metalcore band with a hilarious picture (Check those paw print tattoos on the tall guy's chest)


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ Pawcore.


----------

